# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայկական ֆուտբոլային կայքեր

## Zidane

Այս թեմայում քննարկենք հայկական ֆուտբոլին նվիրված կայքերը: Գրեք ինչ կայքեր գիտեք:

----------


## erewanski

armfootball.com լավ սայտա

----------


## Zidane

totalfootball.am-ի մասին ինչ կասես?

----------


## h.s.

http://www.hayfootball.am/

http://www.armenian-soccer.com/

----------


## Zidane

hayfootball.am-ը կարգին սայթ ա ոնց որ

----------


## Del Piero

ամենահայտնին armfootball.com-ն ա, բայց դե hayfootball.am-ի դիզայնը ավելի լավն ա, համ էլ նորությունները մենակ հայկականի վրով չի, միջազգային էլ կա ու շատ։ Իսկ totalfootball.am-ը շաբաթը մի նորություն յա գրի յա էլ չգրի։

----------


## armenianfootballfans.ru

Մեր Կայքի վրով ինչ կասեք? http://armenianfootballfans.ru/

----------


## levon-jan

http://armenianfootballfans.ru/
http://www.totalfootball.am/
http://www.fcmika.am/
http://www.fcpyunik.am
http://www.fcbananc.am

----------


## Արևհատիկ

http://ffa.am

----------


## Ambrosine

Դե էլ չասեմ... լավ, ասեմ :Jpit: 

http://www.realmadrid.am
*Ֆորում՝* http://forum.realmadrid.am/index.php
*Բլոգ՝* http://realmadrid.am/site/index.php?page=blogs&pg=1

----------

